# Season Closing Early



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Just a question I figured someone would know, why did the snow goose season close so early this year? I almost felt like crying as I watched 5000 snows go back to the roost Sunday night knowing that I wouldn't get to hunt them again for 5 months. 

So is it to get out of farmers fields? Or to let the other waterfowl species start nesting? It just doesn't really make sense if the numbers are so high, and I can go shoot 50 a day to make a dent on those numbers.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

They close it so you don't go Bankrupt!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

And for you to ask this question.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

The spring season used to run to the end of may. I have allways thought it was maybe farmer complaints about hunters driving in planted fields that closed the spring season earlier than past years. Maybe a question that you should ask the G&F in Bismark.
I also had a few honey holes, but guess what. All of the geese were landing in planted fields. I decided that it was not worth it even if you could walk in. I know many farmers whose land I hunt on. I get along very well with most of them and I want to keep it that way. Best to stay out of the planted fields.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

It is good to stay out of planted fields but the majority of the birds I saw in the last couple weeks were in tilled corn from last year including last saturdays hunt.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I think they try to close it as close to the first weekend in May as possible. Alot of PO'd hunters over around DL right now with Birds everywhere and not being able to shoot them. I think it closed last year on the 9th or around there.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

I would be out this weekend if it didn't close. Still birds around


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

snowsforlife said:


> I would be out this weekend if it didn't close. Still birds around


Heck yeah there are a ton of birds around, and I have no clue what I'm going to do over the weekend. Looks like my mom might actually see me on mom's day for once.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Its mother day this weekend?


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

yep. wish i could be hunting though. im sure she would understand :lol:


----------

